# Nub Habano 460 Cigar Review - My Current Favorite



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love a strong cigar! This is now my current favorite along with the Maduro Nub 464. Strong but smooth, I smoke it until it burns my fingers. Loa...

Read the full review here: Nub Habano 460 Cigar Review - My Current Favorite


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

I really enjoy these also. I picked some up for cold weather smoking but found they hang in for an hour+.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

i agree. these are now in my top 2 or 3 cigars. I have purchased several boxes and smoke them several times a week. Try out the new Nub 460 or 464 in Maduro if you have not done so yet.

Neo


----------

